# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет VIBE S1 - свой первый смартфон с двойной фронтальной камерой

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представила смартфон для селфи – Lenovo Vibe S1. Новинка в семействе смартфонов VIBE оснащена двойной фронтальной камерой для селфи и сочетает в себе утонченный стиль и высокую производительность. 

Lenovo Vibe S1 – телефон, созданный, чтобы с легкостью фотографироваться и делиться с друзьями и близкими отличными снимками и селфи. Тонкий и легкий  VIBE S1 отличается изогнутой стеклянной задней панелью и скругленной металлической рамкой. 

Джерри Хсайо (Jerry Hsiao), вице-президент подразделения Phone Product Management & Operations, Lenovo Mobile Business Group: «Селфи стали на сегодняшний день самым популярным видом фотоснимков, выполненных на камеру смартфона. Каждый день во всем мире делается свыше миллиона селфи, 48% из которых пользователи выкладывают в социальные сети. Люди ждут от своих устройств бóльшего, стараются творчески подойти к фотографии, чтобы запечатлеть самые ценные моменты своей жизни, сделав селфи или фото с друзьями и близкими, и сразу же поделиться ими. Мы учитывали это при разработке смартфона Lenovo VIBE S1 и создали аппарат с великолепным дизайном и такими «умными» функциями, как двойная фронтальная селфи-камера для четких и фотографий». 

*Двойная камера для идеальных селфи* 

Сделать идеальное селфи стало проще с Lenovo Vibe S1, оснащенным основным 8-мегапиксельным фронтальным модулем с BSI-сенсором с технологией задней подсветки и дополнительным 2-мегапиксельным модулем, анализирующим глубину резкости. Такое сочетание технологий позволило вывести возможности фронтальной камеры на новый уровень, и теперь пользователи Lenovo Vibe S1 могут делать селфи, которые будут вне конкуренции. 

С Lenovo Vibe S1 можно изменить задний фон фотографии, одним нажатием пальца произвести перефокусировку и сделать задний фон размытым, с бликами, или удалить лишние элементы фото. А BSI-сенсор с технологией задней подсветки гарантирует четкие и качественные снимки  даже в условиях низкой освещенности. 

А снять отличное селфи в темноте поможет портативная вспышка Lenovo VIBE Xtension™ Selfie Flash. Она используется как дополнительная подсветка для естественной цветопередачи даже в условиях плохой освещенности. В устройстве используется аккумулятор, заряда которого хватает на 100 вспышек.
Основная камера имеет разрешение 13 МП, и с ее помощью можно сделать максимально четкие фотографии. Кроме того, камера оснащена фазовым автофокусом, благодаря которому значительно ускоряется фокусировка, а также двухцветной вспышкой, которая обеспечивает более точную цветопередачу, с учетом общего уровня освещения, яркости и цветовой температуры. 


*Смартфон, вдохновленный стилем*

Качественные фотографии – это далеко не единственное, что отличает Lenovo Vibe S1. Инженеры Lenovo уделили огромное внимание и его внешнему виду – в результате получился невероятно стильный ультратонкий смартфон в изогнутом стеклянном корпусе. Пользователи по достоинству оценят красоту и удобство задней панели, выполненной из закаленного стекла Gorilla® Glass, с металлической рамкой со скругленными углами. Аппарат удобно ложится в руку, он достаточно компактный, чтобы брать его с собой везде и всегда. Lenovo Vibe S1 весит всего 132 грамма. 

Lenovo Vibe S1 также обладает высокими техническими характеристиками: он оснащен 64-битным восьмиядерным процессором MediaTek с 3ГБ оперативной памяти, работает под управлением ОС Android™ 5.0 и имеет большой объем встроенной памяти (32ГБ), расширяемой до 128 ГБ с помощью карт microSD. 
Пользователи могут просматривать свои селфи и другие фото на ярком 5-дюймовом экране стандарта Full HD. Смартфон также поддерживает работу в сети LTE.  А для большего удобства на аппарат предустановлено фирменное программное обеспечение SHAREit для простой и быстрой передачи фотографий, приложений и различных файлов с одного устройства на другое без доступа в сеть, и SYNCit для резервного копирования телефонной книги, текстовых сообщений и журнала звонков. 

Корпус Lenovo Vibe S1 будет доступен в двух цветах: белом (Pearl White) и синем (Midnight Blue).

----------


## WelcHom

о цене жалко что ниупомянули ничего, параметры вроде ничего, софтом нужным оснастили и камерами. Думаю производительность будет на уровне

----------

